# Best Finish for Alumilite Trashwood???



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

So got some of these bottle stopper blanks from a justturning at WB. Does anyone here have a best type of finish for these, i know super glue is an option, but if i have interesting curves and details, its hard to polish the CA. Would Clear coat work? Poly? NEED INPUT FRO YOU ALL..


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/2005591/16890/WATCO-LACQUER-SEMIGLOSS-SPRAY.ASPX?refcode=10INGOPB&gclid=CKW9tbn77bICFehDMgodzlkA1w

this would work well, if you are not set up to spray. I take the stopper off the lathe, and screw a long bolt into the base. Then I can hold it by the bolt and spray it. I reccomend several light coats.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

lucas.j.dunton said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/2005591/16890/WATCO-LACQUER-SEMIGLOSS-SPRAY.ASPX?refcode=10INGOPB&gclid=CKW9tbn77bICFehDMgodzlkA1w
> 
> this would work well, if you are not set up to spray. I take the stopper off the lathe, and screw a long bolt into the base. Then I can hold it by the bolt and spray it. I reccomend several light coats.


Thanks Lucas,,,


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Clear would work. I use "Med" CA for the "Trashwood" projects. Dry sand with MM @ about 700rpm to 12000 grit. It will have a great shine by then. After that I add a coat of med CA with a paper towel and spray with aceleorator. Wait about a minute and add another coat with aceleorator. The Med CA is easy to work with since it doesn't dry as fast. Repeat this process about 6-8 times and let cure for about an hour. Then you just "Wet" sand with MM from 1500-12000 grit and you will have an outstanding shine.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Alumilite is a urethane resin so I would finish it with a automotive urethane clear coat.


----------

